# Something Odd from Lockheed



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2009)

One of the test pilots is a very good friend of mine. Now I know what he's been working on for the past several years!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 7, 2009)

Interesting article, thanks. 


Wheelsup


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 7, 2009)

great info


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2009)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing Joe.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2009)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 7, 2009)

...and the most amazing thing? It was actually certified by the FAA in that short amount of time.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> ...and the most amazing thing? It was actually certified by the FAA in that short amount of time.



Yep - I do know Joe (one of the pilots) has a good line of communication with the local MIDO office. Not only an ATP, he's also an A&P and wrenches on his own airplanes, great guy.

It's all in the approach - I think if you bring the Feds on board early enough and convince them about the benefits of a program like this they will work with you.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2009)

And they didnt need to use an autoclave. Thats interesting.


----------

